# mysql50-server: how to view build options?



## squirL (Jan 8, 2009)

hi all,
is there any opportunity to find out with which make variables port was compiled? for example wich WITH_CHARSET and WITH_COLLATION were used. there are no such records in make.conf

thanks and sorry for my english


----------



## abarmot (Jan 8, 2009)

i don't sure but, i think only from /etc/make.conf


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2009)

/usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server/Makefile shows the default Makefile used for compiling that port. The directive 'CONFIGURE_ARGS' shows which arguments are set, and the various 'if defined' statements below that show which arguments were not set, but can be set, usually through 'make config' (see /var/db/ports/mysql50-server/options for options that were set).


----------

